
The Enormous Diversity Problem at AWS Re:Invent 2017 - Corrado
https://dev.to/kylegalbraith/the-enormous-diversity-problem-at-aws-reinvent-2017-bd7?utm_source
======
Corrado
I was actually encouraged by the amount of women present this year. It seemed
to be much higher than in previous years. That said, there still wasn't nearly
enough diversity and I'm constantly looking for ways to get more people that
don't look like me (white male) into technology and going to conferences like
re:Invent.

